# Question about a lovebird's feet



## Cozette

So I have seen this particular shop have lutino peachface lovebirds several times. This is the third baby I have seen with this feet issue. When you hold the bird, the feet don't grip and they point inward. I noticed that they also have a hard time gripping onto perches. I am so interested to know what is this condition?

I really like this shop but I don't think they are telling the buyers that something is wrong with the feet although I could be wrong---but they are definitely selling them at the normal overpriced amount. When I asked about the feet, the manager did tell me. She said that it was a birth defect....but if so, why are they breeding the same pair and getting more babies like that? I know this one is from a different clutch and it has the same problem as the previous two that sold several months ago. I am not sure if the manager knows whether it is truly a birth defect or not. It is kind of weird for me because they take excellent care of the birds there and the cages are always so clean, the birds have fresh food.....but this really does bother me.

I am just wondering if it is actually some sort of deficiency instead of a defect. More than anything, I am just curious what it is because I haven't seen anything like it before. The bird seems perfectly healthy otherwise. I have a video but I can't get it to load. Can you tell anything by the picture?

picture:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*could be slightly splayed legs, or rickets which is a calcium deficiency in chicks (I know with chickens at least, not sure if it is true for all birds)*


----------



## FaeryBee

*I don't know anything about the birds at that shop having a birth defect or not. aluz may know the answer...

This is the way my little Peachy's feet look. 

*


----------



## Cozette

FaeryBee said:


> *I don't know anything about the birds at that shop having a birth defect or not. aluz may know the answer...
> 
> This is the way my little Peachy's feet look.
> 
> *


yes you can see peachys feet look completely different. the babies' curve on the outside of each foot--almost as if she is walking on that part alone rather then on all toes and the complete bottom surface of the feet. Peachy's feet sit flat on the surface. the babies' feet each curve in like a u toward the body. this little one kept jumping up toward the branch and can't perch so would fall---which is why it is on the grate in the photo. which you can clearly see in the video if i could upload it.


----------



## Aisliyna

I had some dealings with cockatiels that had deformed feet. The vet said it was from lack of calcium given to the parents  something that is easily prevented by giving plenty of calcium and rest in between clutches


----------



## Cozette

Aisliyna said:


> I had some dealings with cockatiels that had deformed feet. The vet said it was from lack of calcium given to the parents  something that is easily prevented by giving plenty of calcium and rest in between clutches


I was figuring it was something like that but how can I say anything without them hating me? I am a well liked customer at the store and it would be awkward.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FaeryBee

*Do they actually breed the birds at that petstore?

Perhaps you could try having a general conversation about breeding... you could say you belong to a forum and since reading all the breeding threads realize how important it is for breeders to ensure the birds have a healthy diet, calcium, etc. and are given several months rest between clutches. Then you could ask how frequently they breed their birds and what supplements they use and recommend...

Just a thought.*


----------



## SkyBluesMommy

If you are well-liked at the store, they shouldn't have a problem hearing your concerns.


----------



## Cozette

SkyBluesMommy said:


> If you are well-liked at the store, they shouldn't have a problem hearing your concerns.


Yeah but the manager is young and kind of.....moody? She either likes you or she doesn't I guess. Not the type to take feedback well.....maybe easily insulted?

I thought about saying I saw something similar to the lovebirds feet online and a person shared that their vet said calcium to the parents would solve it. We shall see.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aisliyna

It's an awkward situation but you want to do what's best for the birds! Understandably. I went through a similar situation recently when I had to inform a pet shop owner that one of his birds had severe scaly face mites. It's not a particularly friendly store so I wasn't sure how he'd react but he took it well and I can only hope the birds received treatment. I hope they listen to you.


----------



## aluz

I agree that it looks like a combination of a less than desirable breeding diet and lack of calcium.
I have two lovebirds with foot "problems", my Sindel is missing more than half of her big toe but her grip is strong and the same in both feet, so her small "disability" doesn't hinder or bother her in any way. You can see the pic below the missing part of the big toe on her foot (foot on the front).



My Nico has one foot that also doesn't look quite right and I attribute it also to lack of proper nutrition while he was still a chick on the nest and the fact that his mother probably sat too hard on him to make the foot look like it is now, he is also rather small for a lovebird making me really think lack of nutrition was the cause for his little problem that also hindered his growth. Also when I got him, he had been bitten on his bad foot and one of his nail was completely ripped out of the toe (of course I nursed the fellow back to health). I'm glad he managed to grow a bit of nail on that toe. Despite the little disability he leads a normal life and is able to perch on his own little special way (his foot is always a bit sideways when perched and part of it doesn't even stand properly on the perch and stays lifted in the air) with no difficulty at all. Of course the grip on his bad foot isn't as good as his good foot.

You can see Nico's "bad" foot on these pics




Still this pair managed to have 4 perfect little chicks (no disabilities at all) and I'm very happy and proud to have both Nico and Sindel in my flock! 

Sorry for the long post, I got carried away...


----------



## Cozette

Here is a video. You can see that it struggles perching.


----------



## aluz

Yes, I have seen the video and both his/her feet are kind of placed in an inward position when perched, that's exactly how my Nico perches on his bad foot. 
I see the lovebird manages to walk well despite everything and even does the little bunny hops. The little fellow is still young and surely with more practice will be able to have better mobility while perching. It's not that bad and it's not splayed legs.


----------



## Cozette

aluz said:


> Yes, I have seen the video and both his/her feet are kind of placed in an inward position when perched, that's exactly how my Nico perches on his bad foot.
> I see the lovebird manages to walk well despite everything and even does the little bunny hops. The little fellow is still young and surely with more practice will be able to have better mobility while perching. It's not that bad and it's not splayed legs.


So what do you think it is?


----------



## aluz

Cozette said:


> So what do you think it is?


It's probably a mix of malnutrition and lack of calcium with possibly an overcrowded nest. The mother could have also sat too hard when he/she was a very tiny chick (when the bones were still very tender) and he/she could also have been trampled by older siblings and was most likely the runt of the litter.


----------



## Cozette

aluz said:


> It's probably a mix of malnutrition and lack of calcium with possibly an overcrowded nest. The mother could have also sat too hard when he/she was a very tiny chick (when the bones were still very tender) and he/she could also have been trampled by older siblings and was most likely the runt of the litter.


Interesting because this is the second clutch with feet like this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aluz

I have had a few budgies over the years with deformed feet that were hatched with true birth defects and there was always something up with the toes not being properly developed or the overall shape of the foot itself (even had one born with just one stumpy leg, no toes at all and the other foot was perfectly normal). That lovebird has everything in place, that's why I lean to poor nutrition and all the disadvantages of being runt of the litter.


----------

